
BBC - Music - Developers - iamelgringo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/developers
======
metade
/music and /programmes are implemented in Pinwheel, a Perl MVC framework
strongly inspired by Rails. More details are available here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2007/11/perl_on_rails.s...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2007/11/perl_on_rails.shtml)

------
danw
See also: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes>

------
chunkyslink
This is an argument for the license fee in itself.

------
labria
Looks nice. Wonder what platform they're using...

~~~
adw
Pretty sure BBC A+MI is a Rails shop (most of the rest of the BBC, including
iPlayer, is Perl).

~~~
labria
I thought it was in Rails judging by the url schema (the .format notation, and
yaml), but the headers and cookies differ from the usual Rails ones...

------
olliesaunders
The BBC has had excellent policies on web development for a long time, it's
only recently they started following them.

